# Pinarello Opera



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

-----


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

sooni said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know what year this bike was made? I can't find any info on the Opera but I really like the idea of Carbon and Steel, is it too good to be true?. Also the price seems about right,
> 
> ...


If i'm not mistaken, the 1st generation Pinarello Opera was somewhere in 2002. 
back then, the top of the line Pinarello was the aluminium Prince.

the Deda OEM 16.5 is an ultralightweight steel tubeset and back then was a premium steel tubeset made by Deda. 

cheers


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

-------


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

www.gitabike.com is the us importer website and many of the previous years for Pinarello are archived there. This is definite not a 2008 or latter model.


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

Ya you're right, it is the 2004 model. Think it's a good buy?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

sooni said:


> Ya you're right, it is the 2004 model. Think it's a good buy?


unfortunately they do not offer shipping to Japan, else i would have gotten one myself.
and yes, i personally think it's a good buy - though the BB may not be as stiff as current framesets available.
btw, what size are you on?

cheers


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

Gotta post pics this bike has been amazing.


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

-------


----------

